# My Australia Immigration Journey. From IELTS to GRANT



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Now that I have received my Grant, so thought of sharing my experience for the benefits of others.

My journey started in 2012 end, when I got interested in migrating to Australia. When I first calculated my points, it was coming upto 60 points, 30 for my age, 15 for my qualification and 15 points for my work exp. Then I started preparing for IELTS and also sent all the document to ACS for assessment. After 3 montsh I received my ACS result. Though ACS assessment was positive but they deducted 6 years from my overall 8 years coz my current work doesn’t match with my qualification. I am SAP HCM consultant but commerce graduate. So now points for my exp reduced from 15 to 0 and my overall score fell to 45. Only hope left was IELTS. Was targeting a score of atleast 7 in each section. But unfortunately, writing pulled me back with 6.5. In other sections I scored b/w 7.5 – 8.5. I was disappointed but still didn’t loose hope. I immediately started preparing for my IELTS again. Again after 3 months I appeared for the exam. But sadly, again the same score. I lost all hope, but thanks to my family who helped me come out of that disappointment. 

In Dec’2013, I got a call from a consultancy called Oplentus. There was a lady Haritha who said that oplentus will help you get your visa. I said my points are less. I already tried IELTS twice and have not cleared it. Also I have no plans of writing it again. She said we have a team of experts. You don’t have to write IELTS again and we will give you in writing that Visa will be granted or full amount will be refunded. I got convinced. I thought that they are experts, may be they know something that I don’t know or I missed to see. I was asked a fee of 75000, I said I will pay 25000 first and rest in installments. I made a payment of 25000. She told me that after a week a case officer will be assigned and she will help you with further processing. After a week I got a call from the case officer to discuss on my profile. Then she said your points are less and only option is to write IELTS again and get 7 bands in each section. I was backstabbed. The salesperson of Oplentus gave me false assurances and took advantage of the situation. I told the case officer that I made it very clear that I am not writing IELTS again. Onegood thing I did was that I wrote this earlier in my conversation email with the salesperson. Then I asked for refund. They said you will have to wait for 3 months. After 3 months, they refunded my amount by not before deducting 5000 as their Admin charges. 

Then came year 2014 when I got married . Soon after marriage I again started preparing for IELTS. I said this time I will invest more time on preparation. Did not want to leave any stones unturned. I prepared for 4 months and gave my IELTS again. And this time again, writing shattered my dreams. It was like Cambridge had a default score assigned to my profile, irrespective of what I do I should not be given a score of more than 6.5. That was the time I lost my dream and gave up. 
Then only option I could see was Canada. Though I was not so keen in moving to Canada, but that was the only option I had. I then sent all my documents to Canada for assessment, but by the time I could get the assessment result, old FSW scheme was out and new schema – Express entry was introduced which was similar to Australia immigration process. Candidates with highest rank gets the invitation first. But there was a twist in the story. You had maximum of 1200 points to be claimed, out of which 600 can be claimed for your age, work, qualification, and all other factors and 600 only if you have state nomination or a job in Canada. So all those who had jobs in hand, had an edge over others. So in Jan’2015, with no option left applied under Express entry. Still waiting for invitation from them. As per the last report. Points have reached 400 and my points are 357. Will soon receive invitation from Canada 

Then this year in Feb, one of my office colleague came to me and asked me about my Australia plans. I told him I am unable to clear IELTS so I gave up. Then he suggested me to write PTE. Even he wrote IELTS 4 times but then in 1st attempt he cleared PTE. He advised me to write at any cost. Then I saw little hope. I went back home and pulled back all my books back and started preparing again. On March 28th I gave my PTE exam. On March 29th, it was Sunday and I was glued to my laptop since morning. At around 10:00 AM I got an email that my results are out. I was so nervous on this day. This was the moment that will decide my destiny. When I saw my results, I almost fainted. After so much struggle I was finally able to make it. I cleared PTE with 90 out 90 in writing. I was on top of this world. Then on the same day I submitted my EOI. 

I was expecting that it will take minimum a month to receive invitation. But by god grace received my invitation on the 4th day i.e, on 02.04.2015. I gathered all my documents and submitted it by 09.04.2015. By this time I almost had it my mind time that now there is no stopping. Then after a month NSW approved my application and that one single GRAND DOOR to visa application was opened for me. I was so excited, got all my documents ready and very next day sat to pay the Visa fee. But there was a surprise waiting for me. My visa payment was not going through. I was not able to pay the fee with my debit card, coz daily transaction limit on my card was 100000. I then called my bank’s help desk to increase the limit.He increased it and asked me to try after 24 hours. I was happy that atleast next day I will be able to make the payment. But sadly same message again. I called the call center again and they said you will have to go to the branch and get it done from there. It was Saturday so I had to wait until Monday. Then finally money arrived and flew to bank within no time. I shared my complete story with them and said I have to make the payment in 3 days, just to get more attention from them. Then they were on their toes running from one team to another to get this done. Then one of their team confirmed that limit is increased and I can make the payment after 1 day. I again waited for a day. But to my bad luck again the same message. I was almost loosing my cool with this frequent irritating message. I again approached the bank on this and they said they will look into it on priority. I then came back home fully tensed. Then my brother came and suggested me one approach. He said your credit card limit is 2,50,000. Make a payment of 2,90,000 for the card. With this bank will owe you additional 40000 which will be added to the credit limit. I didn’t believe it earlier, but thought of trying it once. Then my luck came back. My making an extra payment my credit limit did increase from 2,50,000 to 2,90,000. I then immediately made the payment. 

But this was not the end, we had documents to be submitted. Uploaded all generic documents like passport copy, ACS letter and so on. Pending documents were PCC and medicals. Then I read about PCC on Expats forum, that if your current address is same as your passport address,then you will be given PCC on the same day. But my address was different. I shifted to the new house 2 years back but did not got it updated on my passport. Also few shared that passport officer did not issue PCC to few coz they didn’t had spouse details updated. Here issue was both in my and my wife’s passport addresses were different and we didn’t had each other’s name on it. Then I started finding out if there will be any issue if we change our passports now. Then I came know about form 929. But then there was a problem of address proof for my wife. She did not had anything on this new address. Only thing that could work is my passport. But that itself had old address. Then I decided to apply my passport first under Tatkal and then my wife can use my new passport as address proof for her. I applied and instead of 3 days I got my passport after 6 days. Then on the same day police officer came for enquiry. He was so irritating, not sure who made him police officer. He was cribbing about all proofs. I had Aadhar card and voter card as my address proof. But he needed something else to show that I live here for more than a year. Then in the end I gave him my flat’s sale deed, only then he went. Uff..


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Then next week my wife also applied for passport under tatkal and she received her passport very next day and did not require any police verification. That was real quick. We updated form 929 for both of us and uploaded on our immiaccount.

We then immediately booked our slots for PCC. We both went in and in the last counter I got my PCC but wife didn’t. If your last passport address is different or if was issued without police verification, then a police verification is required before issuing PCC. As my wife’s passport was issued without police verification, so for PCC police verification was required. Then we waited for police verification. Then on one fine beautiful weekend, he appeared again, the same monster who came for my police verification. I couldn’t believe it. I was like not againnnnnn.. I cant handle this guy again, but I had to do it. I greeted him politely, trying to be nice to him. He then asked address proof for my wife and I gave my passport. He said this will not work. I said it should coz based on this address proof we got her passport. Then he asked SUPER INTELLIGENT QUESTION. FROM WHERE YOU GOT THE PASSPORT??? I was like what should I answer him? Shall I say it was on sale in BigBazar and we went got it for cheap.. I said on passport website it is mentioned that you can show spouse passport copy as address proof. He accepted but didn’t look satisfied. Then he left.. We took relief, but were worried. If he did not send clear report then we will not get PCC. So whole one day we were little tensed. But next evening on my wife mobile message came to come and collect PCC. We were like Yes, we made it. Then next day we went and collected her PCC. But there was an interesting fact I saw. On first day when we went for PCC, I got my PCC in just 45 mins. But when we just went to collect my wife’s pcc, it took us 2 hours coz staff usually comes late. So the person who was to issue the PCC came at 10:30 instead of 8:30. But PCC was the only thing we were interested in, so we could invest additional 2 hours for our dreams.

As soon we were out of the passport office, we received a mail from CO requesting for PCC for my wife. It was like he was following us and as soon as he saw us coming out of the passport office he said “Now wisely hand it over to me and nobody gets hurt ”. We sent the PCC on the same day. Atleast we didn’t had to live in confusion if the CO is assigned or not.

For medicals there was no issue and got clear report in just 2 days. 

Then every day I use to check my email to see if there is any email from GSM. On 26.06.2015 we received a delay mail from our CO. But I was positive I knew only 4 days are left for July and Grants will soon be released. 

Then came 1st July, lucky date for many who have been waiting since January. On 1st and 2nd July I did not leave Expats forum. I was on top of each topic, getting all details I could get. It was like a stock broker glued to his screen, trying to get all details for this trades. Even in office I only had expats forum on my screen. Luckily there was no work these 2 days. Then yesterday I saw fews posts of people calling CO and getting their grants. But by that time it was already 7:00PM in Australia. So I decided to call my CO next day morning. 

Today on 3rd July I called my CO, and after 2 attempts I was able to get him on call. He asked me my file number and I provided him. Then there was a silence for 2 mins. I was literally praying to God.. GOD pls pls, Let this be my day. Then CO came back and asked to check my mail box, a notification will be sent in 15 mins. Still he didn’t confirm anything on call. Then after 5 mins, I got the mail I have been waiting for from past 2.5 years . 

But wait..What is this?? Both grants had old passport numbers. I again browsed through Visa bible, Expats forum. I saw few posts on this where people got grants with old passport numbers. They all contacted their CO and got revised one in 4-5 days. I immediately called my CO and informed him. He said he will correct and send the revised grants in few mins. Then after 10 mins I got my revised Grants with new passport numbers. That was it. I had Grants which I always dreamt of.

In the end, Firstly, I would like to Thank God, who always graced me with his blessings. Secondly, my family who always motivated me and helped me fulfill all my dreams. Lastly, Expats Forum users, who always helped me in with their valuable feedbacks and suggestions. Without you guys It would have been so difficult for me to lodge my Visa. 
Sincere Thanks to all those who have helped me with their valuable suggestions. 

Will write again Once I land in Sydney with my experience on grabbing opportunities  so stay tuned


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

so sweet. You seem really happy Manjyot. Enjoy your visas!!!!! happyy for you


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Alena123 said:


> so sweet. You seem really happy Manjyot. Enjoy your visas!!!!! happyy for you


Thank you so much Alena... Yes I am very happy.. Atlast I made it after so much struggle. I know there are many like me who got grants after much struggle. M happy for them too


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Quite a long journey indeed. But, I am glad you succeeded in the end.



> the same monster ... it was on sale in BigBazar and we went got it for cheap


 :rofl:


> It was like he was following us and as soon as he saw us coming out of the passport office


:yo:




> I again browsed through Visa bible, Expats forum.


:thumb:


----------



## binu26 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey Manjyot congrats really goes to show that if you want something real bad and keep trying you will eventually get it. All the best for your journey ahead keep us posted.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats Manjyot,
A well deserved and hard earned Grant. Its an inspiration for people like us who are starting their journey or waiting for the invite.

Laughed a lot at your comment on Case office Following you to hand over the PCC before anyone gets hurt further. 

As they say one journey has finished and the other starts. All the best for the next phase.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Very nice write up, I totally understand how excited you must be. 
I've a similar story, as you can see from my Expatforum joining date. I too have been planning this since 2012, finally a success after 3 attempts for IELTS and a negative ACS assessment.
I guess it's all destiny, things just fall in place when they have to. 
I remember during my first attempt 3 years back, my manager did not even agree to give me an R&R letter, while this time around my manager(diff one) helped with external check as well.

Best wishes for your future lane:


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> Quite a long journey indeed. But, I am glad you succeeded in the end.
> 
> :rofl:
> :yo:
> ...


Thank u so much buddy


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

binu26 said:


> Hey Manjyot congrats really goes to show that if you want something real bad and keep trying you will eventually get it. All the best for your journey ahead keep us posted.


Yes Binu.. bad days always come and I even gave up once. But somehow God did not want it to end that way. So he again filled motivation in me and then I succeeded.


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

sukesh123 said:


> Congrats Manjyot,
> A well deserved and hard earned Grant. Its an inspiration for people like us who are starting their journey or waiting for the invite.
> 
> Laughed a lot at your comment on Case office Following you to hand over the PCC before anyone gets hurt further.
> ...


Thanks Sukesh


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

rameshkd said:


> Very nice write up, I totally understand how excited you must be.
> I've a similar story, as you can see from my Expatforum joining date. I too have been planning this since 2012, finally a success after 3 attempts for IELTS and a negative ACS assessment.
> I guess it's all destiny, things just fall in place when they have to.
> I remember during my first attempt 3 years back, my manager did not even agree to give me an R&R letter, while this time around my manager(diff one) helped with external check as well.
> ...


Yes Ramesh, we all had tough times getting things done. But made it.. But we just completed Level I, Level II is yet to come when we land in AU. So all the very best for your next level


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

Congratulations and all the best. From which city you are from?


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

Happy for u Manjyot. Congratulations brother

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

kalukuri said:


> Congratulations and all the best. From which city you are from?


Hi Kalukuri, I am from Hyderabad


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

iftekhar109 said:


> Happy for u Manjyot. Congratulations brother
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


Thank you so much buddy


----------



## afdalky (Dec 31, 2013)

@Manjyot : That was hell of a journey mate...Best wishes for a new life...


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks for inspiring me to start all over again....i owe this to you


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

afdalky said:


> @Manjyot : That was hell of a journey mate...Best wishes for a new life...


Thanks mate


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

economicalindian said:


> Thanks for inspiring me to start all over again....i owe this to you


M happy I could motivate someone. Also in your signature you have mentioned IELTS Score. I am not sure if you are planning for IELTS again. If yes, then please drop it and go for PTE.. Looking at your score I guarantee you that you will be able to clear it in one go..


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

The exact same story. It all started in end 2012. 4 attempts of IELTS all gone through except writing at 6.5. Lost hopes, pulled myself back again and now waiting for the CO to ask for PCC and medical and finally the grant  I am so happy for you. Wish you a very good luck towards a fortunate journey.


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

Manjyot said:


> Now that I have received my Grant, so thought of sharing my experience for the benefits of others.
> 
> My journey started in 2012 end, when I got interested in migrating to Australia. When I first calculated my points, it was coming upto 60 points, 30 for my age, 15 for my qualification and 15 points for my work exp. Then I started preparing for IELTS and also sent all the document to ACS for assessment. After 3 montsh I received my ACS result. Though ACS assessment was positive but they deducted 6 years from my overall 8 years coz my current work doesn&#146;t match with my qualification. I am SAP HCM consultant but commerce graduate. So now points for my exp reduced from 15 to 0 and my overall score fell to 45. Only hope left was IELTS. Was targeting a score of atleast 7 in each section. But unfortunately, writing pulled me back with 6.5. In other sections I scored b/w 7.5 &#150; 8.5. I was disappointed but still didn&#146;t loose hope. I immediately started preparing for my IELTS again. Again after 3 months I appeared for the exam. But sadly, again the same score. I lost all hope, but thanks to my family who helped me come out of that disappointment.
> 
> ...


Very Interesting... 

Well, I also got stucked in IELTS very badly. Always fell short in writing by .5 where as in other sections I continuously scored in b/w 7.5 and 9. Yes in 2 to 3 attempts, I was below par in speaking but that was the side effects of writing. 

I cleared my IELTS in 9th attempt with a score of 9,9,7,7.5 (LRWS). Writing took the hell out of me, nearly the span of 8 months. But I never got dissappointed from my efforts which I was putting in and kept registering myself for next IELTS immediately after each attempt. On my 9th try I had a gut feeling that this time I would get it and didnt register for the 10th attempt. Finally, I had a laugh when the result of 9th attempt was out. 

But whatever happened was past so lets concentrate on the future to come...

Wish you all the very best in your next phase which willl start after landing in Australia.


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

ice_cool said:


> Very Interesting...
> 
> Well, I also got stucked in IELTS very badly. Always fell short in writing by .5 where as in other sections I continuously scored in b/w 7.5 and 9. Yes in 2 to 3 attempts, I was below par in speaking but that was the side effects of writing.
> 
> ...



Thanks, very inspiring and motivating story . all the best


----------



## varshatyagi (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi, congratulations on getting your GRANT! our story is very similar lol but somehow we made it through all the hurdles came in our way, now we are waiting for the grant.. I have few questions to ask if you can pour some light it will be highly appreciated!

1. After medicals our status changed to no action required! Does it mean we cleared our medicals?
2. How much time does it take to get a grant after this status? We lodged our visa on 20th June 2015!
3. Did you upload form 80? And if not! Did your co asked for it? What else did the co asked?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

ashftc said:


> The exact same story. It all started in end 2012. 4 attempts of IELTS all gone through except writing at 6.5. Lost hopes, pulled myself back again and now waiting for the CO to ask for PCC and medical and finally the grant  I am so happy for you. Wish you a very good luck towards a fortunate journey.


Hey Buddy Thanks.

Also regarding your PCC and Medicals you dont have to wait for CO. It is better to get it done before CO is assigned.


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

ice_cool said:


> Very Interesting...
> 
> Well, I also got stucked in IELTS very badly. Always fell short in writing by .5 where as in other sections I continuously scored in b/w 7.5 and 9. Yes in 2 to 3 attempts, I was below par in speaking but that was the side effects of writing.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy.. N u wrote IELTS 9 times?? that requires hell of a motivation buddy.. I exhausted all my motivation in 3 attempts. But great u kept going and nailed it


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

amyv said:


> Thanks, very inspiring and motivating story . all the best


Thanx Amyv


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

varshatyagi said:


> Hi, congratulations on getting your GRANT! our story is very similar lol but somehow we made it through all the hurdles came in our way, now we are waiting for the grant.. I have few questions to ask if you can pour some light it will be highly appreciated!
> 
> 1. After medicals our status changed to no action required! Does it mean we cleared our medicals?
> 2. How much time does it take to get a grant after this status? We lodged our visa on 20th June 2015!
> ...


Thank u Mate.

Yes, No action required means you have cleared your medicals.

As you have lodged your visa on 20th, I believe CO is yet to be assigned. You can expect CO to be assigned by 3rd or 4th week of this month. Max to max you should be able to get your Grant before 3rd week of Aug.

No I did not upload Form 80 nor CO asked for it. We only uploaded form 929 for passport change details.


----------



## mujyaki (Dec 11, 2013)

Congrats! I know how you feel, because my visa was granted the same day as you 

My issue wasn't IELTS, it was state sponsorship. My occupation is only on the state level SOLs, and after being rejected by both VIC and WA, I thought my dream was over. Luckily, I applied for VIC sponsorship again last summer, and I couldn't believe my eyes when I received the notice saying my sponsorship request had been granted.

It's an amazing feeling, isn't it?


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

mujyaki said:


> Congrats! I know how you feel, because my visa was granted the same day as you
> 
> My issue wasn't IELTS, it was state sponsorship. My occupation is only on the state level SOLs, and after being rejected by both VIC and WA, I thought my dream was over. Luckily, I applied for VIC sponsorship again last summer, and I couldn't believe my eyes when I received the notice saying my sponsorship request had been granted.
> 
> It's an amazing feeling, isn't it?


Yes, When u fall into a dark hole, it is quite scary and demotivating. But the best part is when u see a small light of hope.. That brings back all the motivation and energy and help you come out of it. 

To be frank I am still trying to convince myself that I have received the Grant


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Manjyot said:


> Now that I have received my Grant, so thought of sharing my experience for the benefits of others.
> 
> My journey started in 2012 end, when I got interested in migrating to Australia. When I first calculated my points, it was coming upto 60 points, 30 for my age, 15 for my qualification and 15 points for my work exp. Then I started preparing for IELTS and also sent all the document to ACS for assessment. After 3 montsh I received my ACS result. Though ACS assessment was positive but they deducted 6 years from my overall 8 years coz my current work doesn?t match with my qualification. I am SAP HCM consultant but commerce graduate. So now points for my exp reduced from 15 to 0 and my overall score fell to 45. Only hope left was IELTS. Was targeting a score of atleast 7 in each section. But unfortunately, writing pulled me back with 6.5. In other sections I scored b/w 7.5 ? 8.5. I was disappointed but still didn?t loose hope. I immediately started preparing for my IELTS again. Again after 3 months I appeared for the exam. But sadly, again the same score. I lost all hope, but thanks to my family who helped me come out of that disappointment.
> 
> ...


Hello Manjyot... congratulation brother. I read your story. It is really very intrusting. Thanks to share from the begginng to end. I inspired a lot.


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

Manjyot said:


> Hi Kalukuri, I am from Hyderabad


Thanks Manjyot. I am from same city. Once we have our visa. I will get in touch with you.


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

deepgill said:


> Hello Manjyot... congratulation brother. I read your story. It is really very intrusting. Thanks to share from the begginng to end. I inspired a lot.


Thank you Gill saab


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

kalukuri said:


> Thanks Manjyot. I am from same city. Once we have our visa. I will get in touch with you.


Sure Kalukuri


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I just read the whole story. It was really breath taking. Congrats man. WIth the asistance of GOD, you made your luck. You have showed persistent attempts will bring your luck. BDW, A movie can be made with your story 
Another thing, i also struggled with IELTS like you. I initiated my plan back in 2011. But, i failed to score 7 at all the bands. I used to get 6.5 in speaking. On my 5th attempt on 2014 I made my score that is beyond my requirement.


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi manjot,

Thanks for this such a detailed thread...My story is almost similar to urs but we are still at the beginning of your story...but I must say ur story best quotes - "Patience always pays". 

Taking forward this conversation, I have also applied for re-issue of passport request, with spouse name added on it and address change.

Can you please tell me did you also submitted your Marriage certificate at any stage in your Visa Process? or just spouse name on passport is enough.

Please reply!


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> I just read the whole story. It was really breath taking. Congrats man. WIth the asistance of GOD, you made your luck. You have showed persistent attempts will bring your luck. BDW, A movie can be made with your story
> Another thing, i also struggled with IELTS like you. I initiated my plan back in 2011. But, i failed to score 7 at all the bands. I used to get 6.5 in speaking. On my 5th attempt on 2014 I made my score that is beyond my requirement.


Thank you buddy.. Yes hard work and patience always get paid


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

teeshag said:


> Hi manjot,
> 
> Thanks for this such a detailed thread...My story is almost similar to urs but we are still at the beginning of your story...but I must say ur story best quotes - "Patience always pays".
> 
> ...


Yes I have submitted Marriage certificate to prove my relationship and also to show that our relationship is of more than a year. As per AU rules, you will need to be in a relationship for atleast an year to include your spouse in the application.


----------



## getsumitsharma (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello Manjyot ,

Very inspiring write up !!!

I have 65 points (261313) and sent EOI on 2nd july. I am expecting an invitation in august round. As you said that you need to submit marriage certificate to show/prove that relationship is at least 1 year long .

Is this a mandatory requirement by Aus immigration ? I got married last december and our marriage cert will proof only 8 months of relationship. 

Can you please suggest me if there is any workaround for this ? what should i do ?


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Many Congratulations for the Grant.. 

I can relate to your story because I am also trying since 2011 but always faced something I couldnt change as a result I used to give up. IELTS is such a nightmare. I appeared 5 times to get 7 in all. 

Good luck for new journey.


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

*hey*



getsumitsharma said:


> Hello Manjyot ,
> 
> Very inspiring write up !!!
> 
> ...


hi getsumitsharma...i have the same question. i got married in dec 14 n its not even a year. i hav nt even added our names on passport as spouse names. 

submitted eoi- 2nd july
SA SS- 6th july
awaiting for the invite and further steps...fingers crossed

i have also been struggling and hav my own story. I crossed ielts 7 each in first attempt but my occupation was not in the list 2 yrs back...wen it came i was falling short of work experience and wen i had all of it, the occupation was closed and had to wait til this july to show up!


----------



## getsumitsharma (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi Nehaa 777,

I have got it all sorted now. You dont need to prove any such thing if you are legally married and have marriage certificate and if you can get each other's name endorsed in passport then you dont even need Marriage certificate.

Next draw is still a month away , i'd suggest you to go for reniew (update of spouse name) of passport.


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

All you need is a marriage certificate and nothing else. Most people don't prefer to change their names even after the wedding for various different reasons or even preferences. I filed my case just a week later after my marriage. In fact, I had to expedite my marriage because I had to meet the visa application deadline. As far as your marriage is legit, there will be no issue at all. Good luck

Regards

Muhammad.


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

Manjyot said:


> Yes I have submitted Marriage certificate to prove my relationship and also to show that our relationship is of more than a year. As per AU rules, you will need to be in a relationship for atleast an year to include your spouse in the application.


Hi Manjyot,

Many congratulations for your grant  Can you please provide the link where it says that to be on spouse visa or to sponsor your spouse in the same application it is mandatory to be in a relation for at least an year?

From the Border website I can quote:
*
"Your partner can be married to you or they can be your de facto partner. Your de facto partner can be the same or opposite sex. You must prove:
the relationship is genuine and continuing
your partner is at least 18 years of age when the application is lodged (there are some exceptions)
you and your partner do not have a parent in common and you are not an ancestor or descendant of one another.
For a married partner, the marriage must be legal under Australian law. For a de facto partner, the relationship needs to have existed for six or 12 months before you lodge the application. The length of the de facto relationship depends on the visa you are applying for."*

Link: Including family members in your application

It clearly says that De Facto relationship needs to be proved a relationship that is at least 6 months to an year long. Kindly let us know, if we are missing anything.

Regards

Muhammad.


----------



## jimblrtoaus (May 25, 2015)

ashftc said:


> All you need is a marriage certificate and nothing else. Most people don't prefer to change their names even after the wedding for various different reasons or even preferences. I filed my case just a week later after my marriage. In fact, I had to expedite my marriage because I had to meet the visa application deadline. As far as your marriage is legit, there will be no issue at all. Good luck
> 
> Regards
> 
> Muhammad.


Adding the name that the others suggested for the passport was to add the spouses name in the last page of the passport. This helps a lot while travelling and for relationship proof. Changing the surname is completely a matter of personal preference and the immigration office does not consider it as a proof of marriage .


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

sumi81 said:


> Many Congratulations for the Grant..
> 
> I can relate to your story because I am also trying since 2011 but always faced something I couldnt change as a result I used to give up. IELTS is such a nightmare. I appeared 5 times to get 7 in all.
> 
> Good luck for new journey.


Thanks Sumi


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

ashftc said:


> Hi Manjyot,
> 
> Many congratulations for your grant  Can you please provide the link where it says that to be on spouse visa or to sponsor your spouse in the same application it is mandatory to be in a relation for at least an year?
> 
> ...


My Bad Buddy. Yes it says if it is 6 months than also it is accepted. Thats a great news coz until last year it was 1 year to avoid people who usually do fake marriages to go abroad. But 6 months is decent period that should be accepted. Good for all those who got married recently


----------



## Gtstar (Jul 8, 2015)

The moment you are granted with PR visa after years of dedication and hard works, its just priceless, im waitting for mine too and its nerve breaking


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Gtstar said:


> The moment you are granted with PR visa after years of dedication and hard works, its just priceless, im waitting for mine too and its nerve breaking


Dont worry mate, you will get it soon  I know waiting is more painful, but it will heal once you get your visa


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

thanks for all your responses guys. If you'll can please let me know what documents are required for the spouse. Do we need to submit all education and work experience certificates for them too just like the main applicant? i read a few threads but am still confused.

Also, has anyone come across cases where invite has not been given or grant has not been given.

Pls advise.


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

getsumitsharma said:


> Hi Nehaa 777,
> 
> I have got it all sorted now. You dont need to prove any such thing if you are legally married and have marriage certificate and if you can get each other's name endorsed in passport then you dont even need Marriage certificate.
> 
> Next draw is still a month away , i'd suggest you to go for reniew (update of spouse name) of passport.


HI sumit sharma, thank you for your reply. I shall try to add it. Also, you said that the Next draw is still a month away....how do we come to know when they do the draw and the time frame etc?


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Hey Manjyot,

Really your experience is inspiring. patients is very important thing what you showed in all hurdles what you did face.

My story is bit different than you... But however wait is really killing


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

varundev said:


> Hey Manjyot,
> 
> Really your experience is inspiring. patients is very important thing what you showed in all hurdles what you did face.
> 
> My story is bit different than you... But however wait is really killing


Thanks buddy. Hope you will receive your Grant soon


----------



## mp71240 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi Manjyot,
Its really very inspiring one.


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

mp71240 said:


> Hi Manjyot,
> Its really very inspiring one.


Thank you


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

I wonder what made cambridge scored you not more than 6.5 in writing..you have written and explained your story so well..!!
Heartiest congratulations dude..!!!...Happy for you..



Manjyot said:


> Then next week my wife also applied for passport under tatkal and she received her passport very next day and did not require any police verification. That was real quick. We updated form 929 for both of us and uploaded on our immiaccount.
> 
> We then immediately booked our slots for PCC. We both went in and in the last counter I got my PCC but wife didn’t. If your last passport address is different or if was issued without police verification, then a police verification is required before issuing PCC. As my wife’s passport was issued without police verification, so for PCC police verification was required. Then we waited for police verification. Then on one fine beautiful weekend, he appeared again, the same monster who came for my police verification. I couldn’t believe it. I was like not againnnnnn.. I cant handle this guy again, but I had to do it. I greeted him politely, trying to be nice to him. He then asked address proof for my wife and I gave my passport. He said this will not work. I said it should coz based on this address proof we got her passport. Then he asked SUPER INTELLIGENT QUESTION. FROM WHERE YOU GOT THE PASSPORT??? I was like what should I answer him? Shall I say it was on sale in BigBazar and we went got it for cheap.. I said on passport website it is mentioned that you can show spouse passport copy as address proof. He accepted but didn’t look satisfied. Then he left.. We took relief, but were worried. If he did not send clear report then we will not get PCC. So whole one day we were little tensed. But next evening on my wife mobile message came to come and collect PCC. We were like Yes, we made it. Then next day we went and collected her PCC. But there was an interesting fact I saw. On first day when we went for PCC, I got my PCC in just 45 mins. But when we just went to collect my wife’s pcc, it took us 2 hours coz staff usually comes late. So the person who was to issue the PCC came at 10:30 instead of 8:30. But PCC was the only thing we were interested in, so we could invest additional 2 hours for our dreams.
> 
> ...


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Ansh07 said:


> I wonder what made cambridge scored you not more than 6.5 in writing..you have written and explained your story so well..!!
> Heartiest congratulations dude..!!!...Happy for you..


Thanks buddy..


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

.


----------



## suresh_11in (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi Manjyot...

inspiring and tale twisting story... can correlate as mine story also full of twist...back to 2008 when i thought of applying to canada but just before my application they changed occupation list and removed my occupation....then last year again i felt the urge to try again...this time for australia...
took IELTS two times but couldn't achieve the required condition of 7 each (9,8,7.5 and 6.5 in just one module)....then suddenly started to collect docs for canada FSW and applied for the same...but alas !! ceiling reached for my occupation just before my application received there....so got back my application in Jan-15...

then this year in march heard about PTE-A and thought to give it a shot...with just 20 days preparation attempted my PTE-A on 22-Apr-15 and on 23rd got the requisite score of proficient english...updated my EOI on the same day with 65 points... and guess what? received invitation on the very same day evening....
applied for 189 on 15th May and on 14th july got the direct grant....so my long cherished dream got fulfilled and feel very happy now...

So in a nut shell, everything has a time to take place....things always fall in place when the right time comes...wish everybody best wishes for their dreams...


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

@Manjyot Super congratulations and thank you for sharing the journey. Awesome writeup.


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

Great struggle and finally success kisses your feet manjyot. 
Very motivating.
May god always bless you brother.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Ansh07 said:


> I wonder what made cambridge scored you not more than 6.5 in writing..you have written and explained your story so well..!!
> Heartiest congratulations dude..!!!...Happy for you..


There are enough comments about the money making machine that IELTS has become.

Looking at it in a positive sense, the 3 IELTS attempts got him to this level


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

suresh_11in said:


> Hi Manjyot...
> 
> inspiring and tale twisting story... can correlate as mine story also full of twist...back to 2008 when i thought of applying to canada but just before my application they changed occupation list and removed my occupation....then last year again i felt the urge to try again...this time for australia...
> took IELTS two times but couldn't achieve the required condition of 7 each (9,8,7.5 and 6.5 in just one module)....then suddenly started to collect docs for canada FSW and applied for the same...but alas !! ceiling reached for my occupation just before my application received there....so got back my application in Jan-15...
> ...


Congrats Buddy


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

jsbhatia said:


> @Manjyot Super congratulations and thank you for sharing the journey. Awesome writeup.


Thanks Bro..


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

HARDEEP said:


> Great struggle and finally success kisses your feet manjyot.
> Very motivating.
> May god always bless you brother.


Thanks Hardeep.. See you soon on the other end


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

evangelist said:


> There are enough comments about the money making machine that IELTS has become.
> 
> Looking at it in a positive sense, the 3 IELTS attempts got him to this level


Yup.. If I could, I would have nominated PTE for Nobel prize  It is only through PTE that many of us were able to achieve our dreams


----------



## Sayed.Naqvi (May 1, 2015)

*Which Documents required*

Dear 

First Congratulations for your success.

Can you be kind to tell which documents are required in addition to PCC and medical reports? and Which additional documents CO requested.

Will appreciate your info.


----------



## eagereagle (Jul 18, 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## eagereagle (Jul 18, 2015)

I faced toughest of struggle, that is why the Grant means a lot to us. It is a great blessing from God.


----------



## swak_2411 (Jul 3, 2015)

Hello Seniors,

Can we also share our experience from Grant To Job. 

I think this is also important.

TIA.


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Sayed.Naqvi said:


> Dear
> 
> First Congratulations for your success.
> 
> ...


Hi Sayed,

I have not submitted any other documents post Visa lodgement except PCC and medicals. It all depends from case to case. If CO requires any other documents he will ask for it. So other than generic documents(Education, Work exp, passport and so on) these are the only documents that we can upload from our side.

Regards,
Manjyot Singh


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

eagereagle said:


> Congratulations


Thank you


----------



## call2ganesh78 (Jul 14, 2015)

Manjyot said:


> Yes Binu.. bad days always come and I even gave up once. But somehow God did not want it to end that way. So he again filled motivation in me and then I succeeded.




Congrats Manjyot. Hardwork always pays at the end..... So happy for you !!!!

Ganesh


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

call2ganesh78 said:


> Congrats Manjyot. Hardwork always pays at the end..... So happy for you !!!!
> 
> Ganesh


Yes. Level 1 cleared. Level 2 awaits, which will be conquered soon :boxing:


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

swak_2411 said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> Can we also share our experience from Grant To Job.
> 
> ...


Hello Swak,

I am moving to Sydney in Sept 1st week. So I will start posting my experience right from landing and hunting for a job to Grabbing a job offer. So stay tuned 

Manjyot Singh


----------



## vineel9 (Oct 29, 2014)

Manjyot said:


> Hello Swak,
> 
> I am moving to Sydney in Sept 1st week. So I will start posting my experience right from landing and hunting for a job to Grabbing a job offer. So stay tuned
> 
> Manjyot Singh


Hi Manjyot,

I am planning to move in Jan 2016, could you please be in touch with me so that I can be prepared for my trip. Thanks.

Regards,
Vineel Koneru


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

vineel9 said:


> Hi Manjyot,
> 
> I am planning to move in Jan 2016, could you please be in touch with me so that I can be prepared for my trip. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Hi Vineel,

You can alwyas ping me your queries. I will be happy to respond to your queries.

Regards,
Manjyot


----------



## Samaug2015 (Aug 3, 2015)

*Assistance on application*

Hi Manjyot,

I've got my invitation recently. have some questions on police verification, passport details, etc. could you assist me pls?


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Samaug2015 said:


> Hi Manjyot,
> 
> I've got my invitation recently. have some questions on police verification, passport details, etc. could you assist me pls?


Yes buddy, send me a message and i will reply to all of those


----------



## Eagles316 (Sep 4, 2015)

Dear All,

Very nice to read all the posts of people struggling and finally achieving!! That's perseverance.... That's just like wow! Personally for me, I have not faced any difficulties (YET). The Idea of Relocating to Australia cropped up in March 2015 and I gave my PTE in May and submitted EOI by August. Got the Invite this round (Sep 7) and will be lodging Visa on 15th September. I am hoping for a CO assignment by December 1st week and a grant by New year!! Hopefully before Xmas vacations!!

My query is this, would assignment of a CO be influenced by Points or anything? Or is it strictly First come first serve?? 

On a general note, the job market in Aus is difficult to assess as I keep getting contrary views and opinions. Fingers Crossed all around :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Eagles316 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Very nice to read all the posts of people struggling and finally achieving!! That's perseverance.... That's just like wow! Personally for me, I have not faced any difficulties (YET). The Idea of Relocating to Australia cropped up in March 2015 and I gave my PTE in May and submitted EOI by August. Got the Invite this round (Sep 7) and will be lodging Visa on 15th September. I am hoping for a CO assignment by December 1st week and a grant by New year!! Hopefully before Xmas vacations!!
> 
> ...


There is no such criteria for CO allocation.
It is on first come first serve basis. Job market in any country is the same.. it always take time to switch to a new job... your chances purely depends upon your hold on current opening.. for this you will have to contacts recruters n register with seek and careerone. It is difficult but not impossible to get a job.


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

Manjyot said:


> Then next week my wife also applied for passport under tatkal and she received her passport very next day and did not require any police verification. That was real quick. We updated form 929 for both of us and uploaded on our immiaccount.
> 
> We then immediately booked our slots for PCC. We both went in and in the last counter I got my PCC but wife didn’t. If your last passport address is different or if was issued without police verification, then a police verification is required before issuing PCC. As my wife’s passport was issued without police verification, so for PCC police verification was required. Then we waited for police verification. Then on one fine beautiful weekend, he appeared again, the same monster who came for my police verification. I couldn’t believe it. I was like not againnnnnn.. I cant handle this guy again, but I had to do it. I greeted him politely, trying to be nice to him. He then asked address proof for my wife and I gave my passport. He said this will not work. I said it should coz based on this address proof we got her passport. Then he asked SUPER INTELLIGENT QUESTION. FROM WHERE YOU GOT THE PASSPORT??? I was like what should I answer him? Shall I say it was on sale in BigBazar and we went got it for cheap.. I said on passport website it is mentioned that you can show spouse passport copy as address proof. He accepted but didn’t look satisfied. Then he left.. We took relief, but were worried. If he did not send clear report then we will not get PCC. So whole one day we were little tensed. But next evening on my wife mobile message came to come and collect PCC. We were like Yes, we made it. Then next day we went and collected her PCC. But there was an interesting fact I saw. On first day when we went for PCC, I got my PCC in just 45 mins. But when we just went to collect my wife’s pcc, it took us 2 hours coz staff usually comes late. So the person who was to issue the PCC came at 10:30 instead of 8:30. But PCC was the only thing we were interested in, so we could invest additional 2 hours for our dreams.
> 
> ...


Hey.. good to hear your fairy tale!

I am not sure you are still active on the forum or not, just wanted to know how did you get the CO contact number? I have been waiting for more than 2 months now after initial contact by CO and wanted to call him. There are no contact numbers in the email I had received.

Does anyone know how to get CO contact number?

Thanks!


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

soshainaus said:


> Hey.. good to hear your fairy tale!
> 
> I am not sure you are still active on the forum or not, just wanted to know how did you get the CO contact number? I have been waiting for more than 2 months now after initial contact by CO and wanted to call him. There are no contact numbers in the email I had received.
> 
> ...


I have the same query after reading his PR journey. How did he get hold of his CO so easily not once but twice the same day? I have been waiting for 4 months now and I don't see a way to contact my CO except for replying that email notification from her where she asked my wife's medicals despite of the fact I mentioned in the column that it wasn't recognizing her HAP ID. Later in July'17 I read on the immiaccount welcome page that there was an issue with their software which failed to recognize the dependents health report details and has been fixed after the recent patching Wait continues.


----------



## ajayaustralia (Apr 5, 2017)

Manjyot said:


> Then next week my wife also applied for passport under tatkal and she received her passport very next day and did not require any police verification. That was real quick. We updated form 929 for both of us and uploaded on our immiaccount.
> 
> We then immediately booked our slots for PCC. We both went in and in the last counter I got my PCC but wife didn’t. If your last passport address is different or if was issued without police verification, then a police verification is required before issuing PCC. As my wife’s passport was issued without police verification, so for PCC police verification was required. Then we waited for police verification. Then on one fine beautiful weekend, he appeared again, the same monster who came for my police verification. I couldn’t believe it. I was like not againnnnnn.. I cant handle this guy again, but I had to do it. I greeted him politely, trying to be nice to him. He then asked address proof for my wife and I gave my passport. He said this will not work. I said it should coz based on this address proof we got her passport. Then he asked SUPER INTELLIGENT QUESTION. FROM WHERE YOU GOT THE PASSPORT??? I was like what should I answer him? Shall I say it was on sale in BigBazar and we went got it for cheap.. I said on passport website it is mentioned that you can show spouse passport copy as address proof. He accepted but didn’t look satisfied. Then he left.. We took relief, but were worried. If he did not send clear report then we will not get PCC. So whole one day we were little tensed. But next evening on my wife mobile message came to come and collect PCC. We were like Yes, we made it. Then next day we went and collected her PCC. But there was an interesting fact I saw. On first day when we went for PCC, I got my PCC in just 45 mins. But when we just went to collect my wife’s pcc, it took us 2 hours coz staff usually comes late. So the person who was to issue the PCC came at 10:30 instead of 8:30. But PCC was the only thing we were interested in, so we could invest additional 2 hours for our dreams.
> 
> ...


Hello Manjyot, Congratulations...thanks for writing this up for the benefit of other members. Just wanted one clarification here, you have mentioned, you were able to contact the CO by phone.Can you please elaborate more on this as to how you were able to do it?

Regards/Aj


----------

